# A few australia elapids.



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

A cupple wild elapids from around QLD.
Pseudechis guttatus, Jet balck form (Glenmorgan QLD)









Pseudechis porphyriacus, (Gold coast).









Pseudechis australis









Pseudechis weigeli









Pseudonaja textilis









Denisonia devisi









Acanthophis antarcticus









Demansia psammophis


















Shane


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

stunning : victory:


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you, they are rather stunning.



PESKY said:


> stunning : victory:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Awesome pics & snakes:2thumb:


----------

